
Guardian Takes Legal Action to Shut Down Parody Headline Generator - mellosouls
https://www.pressgazette.co.uk/guardian-takes-legal-action-to-shut-down-parody-headline-generator/
======
rvz
Come on Guardian.

It's a joke. Now they can't take a joke or let alone meme or create parodies
and remixing images for laughs?

Maybe they should keep their guard down for once.

------
Normille
A site for people who can't find their browser's developer tools?

------
4cao
There is some irony in a newspaper attempting to shut down free speech (parody
is generally covered as such), and even more so considering it's a left-
leaning newspaper yet they chose a very capitalist way to go about it (by
hiring a law firm to sue on copyright grounds).

In any case, this may only lead to the inevitable:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

The website is down but the Twitter account is still active:
[https://twitter.com/grauniadmeme](https://twitter.com/grauniadmeme)

